# Best Pheasant Hunting



## THEsportsMAN

What are your suggestions on paying to hunt pheasant/chukar/etc. hunting near columbus? What's good and won't burn a hole in my pocket? Any info you guys could give me would be great. Thanks


----------



## xuman3

Went to lone oak farm up in delaware, the're right next to the wild life area. They only have pheasants and it was a nice experience. Not too expensive, cheapest is like 54 bucks a person.


----------



## birdhunt

Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club, up by Bucyrus. 419 562 6131
www.elkhornlakehuntclub.com


----------



## tvfisherman

I haven't been here myself but I was told Hidden Haven out past Lancaster. I googled them once, but I don't remember if they had prices listed. Hope this helps.


----------



## skalseth

hey anyone else ever go to lone oak in delaware for pheasant hunting. how is it? im use to going to elkhorn lake with my vizsla, and would like another option close to home (columbus). any ideas please let me know. or feel free to email me. [email protected] 
ohh anyone know where i can get some pigeons for use in training???


----------



## crankus_maximus

Good luck with the pigeon route.


----------



## BigChessie

Sounds like I need to get my trap out and start selling sky carp


----------



## crankus_maximus

Yes, there is a market for those up here. I know I would take about 40 of them. $2.00 a piece.


----------



## Hook N Book

BigChessie said:


> Sounds like I need to get my trap out and start selling sky carp


"Sky carp"...That is hilarious.


----------



## ohiogsp

I have some pigeons but I live near toledo. That is quite a ways from you. The best thing for you is to build a small loft and get young homing pigeons that have not flown. If you are coming this way I could sell you some.


----------



## birdhunt

ohiogsp...............where are you located, I might be interested in some birds??


----------



## vinnystatechamp

Try Quail Haven in Highland county. They have pheasants and quail.


----------



## Budster

Iowa!

I just booked our hotel rooms for opening week. I see over 100 birds a day.

Budster


----------



## birdhunt

Kansas!

Season runs from Nov.4th till Feb.............................


----------

